# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammer Yochi, Zhang IP= 174.91.217.202 Paypal = [email protected]

## somaliasky

Update 1.0.1
We received some requests from path of exile players so we make a html version for certain forums/social networking platform as link to ownedcore is not permitted in some places. Feel to repost this address
http://mmorpgarpgscammerinfo.blogspot.co.uk/

Updated 1.0.0
This scammer refused to resolve his issue. After we notify him that we will take action against him, he set his path of exile profile private without replying to us. We will go ahead post his account name and we are preparing the evidence to report to GGG and posting on other gaming forums

Scammer's Paypal : [email protected] 
Scammer's IP : 174.91.217.202 
Scammer's Name: Yochi, Zhang
Skypename= lolipapa123
POE Profile Name: In Game Name: Hamon_Overdrive under POE Profile = Watch_Me_Qwer
LINK to POE Profile: http://www.pathofexile.com/account/v.../WATCH_ME_QWER

This guy bought rampage exalted orbs from us in 3 transaction for $37,80, $75,60, and $73.33 Our chat log shows the person is referring to our website
from ownedcore. Please help us locate the profile of this person on ownedcore. Additionally, we have located the POE account of this scammer. The account is a very
high value account with 3 Supporter titles. We have recorded everything single character on this account in addition to the screenshots showing the trade between our mule
accounts and his in game character and our website order logs showing that the exalted orbs was paid and delivered to this character. 
We are preparing for the case now, but if we don't hear from you in 24 hours, we will post everything on reddit path of exile and also forwarded a copy of your RMT evidence to GGG



Paypal Disputes



Skype Resolver


Proof of Delivery(RMT Evidence) - screenshots( I hide your IN Game Name since it`s a valuable account)


40 Exalted= $75,60




40 Exalted = $73.33



20 Exalted = $37,80,




Order Details/Information (Including In Game Name: Hamon_Overdrive under POE Profile = Watch_Me_Qwer )





We will send email with everything to GGG in 10-12 hours. This will also be posted on other gaming forums, so the community will also help us reporting you for RMT.

----------

